# Dancing Fire



## dsquire (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi guys

Here is something a little different for you to watch and maybe experiment with. If you do, be careful and please show us some pictures/videos of what you do.

http://www.videobash.com/video_show/ruben-s-tube-10245

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Wrist Pin (Nov 28, 2011)

That is VERY Cool!!


----------



## spuddevans (Nov 28, 2011)

Wrist Pin  said:
			
		

> That is VERY Cool!!



I would say that it is rather HOT Rof} Rof}


Tim


----------



## dsquire (Nov 28, 2011)

Wrist Pin  said:
			
		

> That is VERY Cool!!





			
				spuddevans  said:
			
		

> I would say that it is rather HOT Rof} Rof}
> 
> 
> Tim



Ok guys. Does that mean we have to have a poll to see if it's "hot" or "cool"?

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Jon (Nov 28, 2011)

It is amazing what sound can do. Thanks for the link. I just found these a few minutes ago. It has nothing to do with fire but is impressive none the less.

http://laughingsquid.com/sound-shapes-sand-in-beautiful-demonstrations-of-sound-visualization/

Jon


----------



## Swede (Nov 30, 2011)

This guy is - I'm guessing - a physics teacher. It was a man like him who led me to pursue Chemistry. We called him "Mr. Chips" (a good name for a machinist) and he'd show up in a Wizard outfit and put on some incredible demonstrations.

Teachers like him are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## woodnut (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's a table top one, wonder if you can roast marshmallows on it??

http://gizmodo.com/5867689/this-pyro-board-display-uses-tiny-flames-as-pixels

John


----------



## Swede (Dec 16, 2011)

Reminds me of a "FogScreen", whereby images are projected onto a wall of smoke or mist that has a more or less smooth flow to it.







http://news.cnet.com/8301-13580_3-9814056-39.html


----------



## AussieJimG (Dec 16, 2011)

I agree: teachers like that are worth their weight in gold. And they should be paid to keep teaching, not to be "promoted" into management.

The first one was a great demo of the relationship between frequency and wavelength.

The Japanese one reminded me of a (long ago) description of the Bessel functions used in calculating sidebands in FM - cheez, where did that come from? :

Jim


----------

